# Bar top epoxy problem



## jonboon (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok, so i poured some bar top epoxy, the kit Lowe's sells and I don't think I did it right, although i don't know how i could have messed it up. Anyway, some of it got on parts of the table I don't want it on and never fully dried. now it is like a thin goop or glue that wont sand off, hard to scrape off.

has anyone had this issue before and is there a chemical i can use to remove it without harming the wood?

thanks!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

i have seen it, and you can grind it off then resand hte whole deal.. Sounds nutty to use a grinder on wood, but if you get a Kutzall wheel for a 4 1/2" grinder and you take your time, you can get it all off.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

I just got done making a new base for a table for a buddy that had a tabletop covered with that stuff and some old event tickets put in it. I used a chisel to pop off the crap the guy that had done it left.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2008)

Yep, those hateful globs on the other side. Use a old chisel, but you need to sharpen it a bit. Cuts through the stuff like butter.


----------

